# DNA Stool testing to replace some colonoscopy stool testing: cool!



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I heard it on the news last night and it was on the Today Show this a.m.. In a couple/three years it should be made available and would be able to detect polyps and cancers! This would save the more benign conditions like IBS the discomfort of the prep and "tubing" of the colonoscopy. They said it could be even done at home and sent in! The success rate of testing has been something around 91%, I believe, although not a big sampling of patients yet, it sounds promising. I'm sure you can get more info at MSNBC site. (Maybe while they are at it, they can also check for infections, but I imagine would need a larger sample).


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

This is great news, Moldie! Thanks for posting it.







JeanG


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Sorry, that topic subject should read to replace colonoscopy examination not colonoscopy stool testing. I was in a hurry to leave this morning.I got to thinking about this, and thought, hmmm, maybe they could do the same thing with other drainage/excretions/secretions from the body to aid in detecting other types of cancers. Probably do for some, but I guess I am thinking of doing, for example, a test of menstrual drainage, or perhaps from semen/urine etc..to detect problems in these areas. I thought in the past that it really is a shame that they have to stick those awful tubes up into your body, for example when they have to put you under to do a laporoscopy. I thought, there must be an easier way to detect endometriosis other than the very invasive method they use now. Of course, if there was they would have come up with it! This gives us hope for other invasive procedures currently done that may be replaced in the near future. Perhaps the "tubing" procedure would only need to be done to pinpoint the location of the abnormality suspected then, and to take further biopsies.You might check at the Mayo Clinic site, as this is, if I recall correctly, where this study came out of. Here is the MSNBC Health Link: http://www.msnbc.com/news/480904.asp#BODYHere's the other one (I'll make it easier for you). This one is the better link, I think: http://www.mayohealth.org/mayo/headline/htm/hw001025.htm [This message has been edited by moldie (edited 10-25-2000).][This message has been edited by moldie (edited 10-25-2000).]


----------



## Nan (Jul 14, 1999)

Thanks Moldie!!! Good news!!!!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Your welcome! I posted it on the other board, but didn't get much of a response. I thought perhaps only JeanG and I were the ones who hated the "scoping" procedure.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Oh yeah, I loved it...especially in the old days before fiberoptics and they used what we unkindly referred to as The Silver Stallion to do a sigmoid (rigid scope). There's a party for ya'. And you think THAT sounds like fun, you should have seen RIGID BRONCHOSCOPES...Talk about a day at the beach. GACK!MNL


----------

